# Raisin River



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking for good entry points for wadding on the Raisin for some Summer fishing. Will be using spin gear or fly fishing, info on either options would be great! Not asking for your honey holes, just some decent public access places that you can wade but usually have some decent fishing. Looking for similar options for Huron River too if you have any good public access sites that you like for Summer wadding. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a thread I started a few months ago and was provided good info from some nice guys. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/river-raisin.537668/ Korean War Memorial/Vietnam is a really good public access. From what I've seen is don't wet wade it. Not much of bad water but at times Im pretty sure e coli is in the water.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Westside! I read most of that thread while it was being discussed, just wanted some up to date intel on current conditions re: water levels, flow rates and such as well as which access areas might be the best bet based on current catch rates. Will probably be somewhere on the river tomorrow (weather permitting). Definitely wear my warm weather waders in these warmer southern rivers. Do not want to cut my ankle and get God knows what, *"bacteria of the day",* is floating around in my system!!

Thanks for posting the link back to your original thread. Will go over it again to look for possible sites to hit in the next week or two.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Strip streamers. Clouser minnow style preferred is what many like to do. The Raisin is tricky to wade in spots.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the additional info. Gonna try to make to there this afternoon after work if all goes as planned. Yesterday spent the afternoon fishing a small pond locally. Nice way to pass the day and fill in some of the gaps during this hot slow stretch of Summer. Attached a few sample pics from the day.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Hit the Raisin for a couple hours after work yesterday. Got this nice 14" smallie within the first 30 mins. Got him on a Watermelon Twister Tail and 1/8 oz. jig head. After that a bunch of aggressive smaller fish were eager to bite but nothing of any size. All in all a fun day wadding in the sun!


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Gotta love those Smallies!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow looks like you must've had some fun with that smallie


----------



## owningsky10 (Feb 27, 2015)

Their are many large smallies that are in the river. I am trying to learn the river so I can have some fun with my dad and have had much success. Yesterday I pulled a nice pike that I was able to catch a couple pics of


----------



## owningsky10 (Feb 27, 2015)

View attachment 187941
Their are many large smallies that are in the river. I am trying to learn the river so I can have some fun with my dad and have had much success. Yesterday I pulled a nice pike that I was able to catch a couple pics of


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

owningsky10 said:


> View attachment 187941
> Their are many large smallies that are in the river. I am trying to learn the river so I can have some fun with my dad and have had much success. Yesterday I pulled a nice pike that I was able to catch a couple pics of


Nice looking fish young man! Makes mine look like a minnow, LOL! Glad to see you out there with your dad learning the joy of fishing in the great state of Michigan. Keep at it and make sure you don't let your love for this sport die. It changes over the years as you work and have a family (hopefully those are a ways off for you still). But keep the wave going in your family so this wonderful sport has a new generation of quality guys like you who enjoy it and support it. Kudos to your dad too for getting you involved!!!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Syndicate said:


> Wow looks like you must've had some fun with that smallie


Hey Syndicate: The funny thing about this guy, I was wadding upstream and walked past his hole (I had already cast to the hole several times before I went that direction and no takers). As I walked past he cut across stream and left a wake on the surface (water was about 2' deep). I set-up about 10' upstream from the hole and cast back to it and 2 casts later he was on! Typical SM, jumping and tugging for all he was worth. Always fun to catch these river smallies (I think they're a bit more muscular than their lake brothers due to swimming in the currents, IMHO).


----------



## owningsky10 (Feb 27, 2015)

I waded from veterans park all the way to the bridge and only seemed to catch 3-4 inchers on a roster tail. Me and some buddies had a good time watching each other fall as we made our way down. If you guys go sometime and catch some decent fish pm me where you were if you are willing to drop me some information. If not I will try to find the bigger fish my self by wadding different places of the river and if I find any ill be sure to help anyone out. 
Tight lines


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Raylaser said:


> Hey Syndicate: The funny thing about this guy, I was wadding upstream and walked past his hole (I had already cast to the hole several times before I went that direction and no takers). As I walked past he cut across stream and left a wake on the surface (water was about 2' deep). I set-up about 10' upstream from the hole and cast back to it and 2 casts later he was on! Typical SM, jumping and tugging for all he was worth. Always fun to catch these river smallies (I think they're a bit more muscular than their lake brothers due to swimming in the currents, IMHO).


Yah man that's awesome


----------



## owningsky10 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is another fish I pulled out 3 days ago with a buddie


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

owningsky10 said:


> View attachment 188112
> This is another fish I pulled out 3 days ago with a buddie


Lots of fun getting ahold of a pike in the summer. Keep at it young man, you have a lifetime of fun ahead of you with this sport!! 

PS: Hopefully that guy made it back into the river. Looks like he could grow into a very nice fish once he fattens-up a bit.


----------



## owningsky10 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

owningsky10 said:


> View attachment 188791


Great Looking fish!! How long is that puppy? Looks like a good length fish. Nice job, lot's of fun I'm sure!!


----------



## owningsky10 (Feb 27, 2015)

She was nearing the 40 inch mark. I was using a ultra lite pole with 4 pound test so it was a super fun battle that took some time. And after she swam off like nothing happened so that's the best part of it all!


Raylaser said:


> Great Looking fish!! How long is that puppy? Looks like a good length fish. Nice job, lot's of fun I'm sure!!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Great Job Owningsky!!! I like the fact that you are practicing C&R at this stage in your fishing career. Congrats to you and kudos to your dad for teaching you all the right things. That fish still has some growing to do and if you are lucky enough to catch her again some day, she will definitely have more girth and end-up being a nice trophy fish at that point. Always love to catch 'em on light tackle too. The one I'm holding in my avatar pic was caught ice fishing on an ultralight panfish rod and 2lb test with a single hook teardrop and waxworm. As you said, lots of fun when those things all come together. Best of luck and continued success. Fish On Bro!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Anybody heard of perch being caught at the mouth of the Raisin? DNR report says yes but have seen nothing on these posts. Any intel would be appreciated!! Thanks!


----------

